# Looking for (popular) good flute players



## haydnguy

I'm looking for popular flute players that put out CD's and are good performers. Could anyone give any recommendations that I might look at? :tiphat:

EDIT: Sharon Bezaly has been my "go to" performer and I like her playing but I was wondered who other performers .


----------



## Rogerx

I always enjoy James Galway's playing. Might be popular but nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Larkenfield

One of the greatest in the world was Julius Baker:


----------



## joen_cph

Manuela Wiesler too.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Extremely popular right now; has and continues to record; principle flute of the Berlin Philharmonic; and, offers a type of music instruction (PlaywithAPro):


----------



## Josquin13

Off the top of my head, my favorite flute players--both past & present--would include Marcel Moyse (historical), Gaston Crunelle (historical), William Kincaid (of the old Philadelphia Orchestra), William Bennett (of The Academy of St. Martin's in the Fields, etc.), Roger Bourdin: 



, Jean-Pierre Rampal, Julius Baker, Michel Debost:



, Emmanuel Pahud, Sharon Bezaly, Manuela Wiesler (excellent in the flute music of Andres Jolivet), Severino Gazzelloni (of I Musici), Patrick Gallois:



, Marc Hantai (period), Barthold Kuijken (period), Lisa Beznosiuk (period), Alexis Kossenko (period, of L'Arte dei Suonatori & Les Ambassadeurs), William Hazelzet (period), Ashley Solomon (period, of the group Florilegium), Robert Aitken (of the Mirage Quintet:



), Timothy Hutchins (of the Montreal Chamber Players & Montreal S.O.: 



), James Galway, Susan Milan (her Chandos recordings in the French repertory are wonderful, especially of the music of flautist/composer Philippe Gaubert:



 ), Jonathan Snowden:



, Tatjana Ruhland, Juliette Hurel: 



, and Philippe Bernold.

You should be able to hear examples of all their playing on You Tube.

P.S.--Oh yes, I've also liked the flutist in the Nash Ensemble--I believe her name is Philippa Davies.


----------



## haydnguy

Thanks to everyone for your suggestions. After I posted my question, somehow I got confused exactly where I posted it. I will now go through and hear some of the best. Thanks again. :tiphat:


----------



## Mykul

Denis Bouriakov.....


----------



## Enthalpy

Clara Andrara (de la Calle)
https://www.marenartists.com/en/artistas/clara-andrada/


----------

